# Acrylic Photo



## GRACO (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello there.
I just bought a new camera D5000 from Best Buy.
How is the process to make printings in acrylic with photographic quality ...

I what to learn to  do something like this:
http://www.artcan.co.uk/images/acrylic_1_up.jpg

Im to optimistic? 

Best Regards


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know the process exactly, but my lab does it.  

Check your local Pro labs and see if they offer it as well.


----------



## GRACO (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I think they do it, but... I not exactly know HOW they do it 
This is my project for this year, I know for sure will be expensive wherever I need to buy 

PD: I google it, and seems that can be  just a  Acrylic printer??


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

It's just a print that is laminated onto a piece of acrylic, it's not actually printed on acrylic.


----------



## GRACO (Mar 26, 2010)

Is something like this

Acrylic Photo. Print your photo on Acrylic. Wide selection of Acrylic finishing options. - acrylic prints, acrylic photo art, aluminium prints - Print Lounge


----------



## corey74 (Aug 2, 2010)

I assume you're talking about face mounting prints behind acrylic / plexiglass? If you are, this is our specialty. You can find out more info at our site BumbleJax - Wall Art From Your Digital Photos. Feel free to ping me if you have any questions about the process.


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

Kodak makes a product that is a translucent plastic base with a photographic emulsion on it. They call it Kodak Enduratrans.

Like a normal C-print a digital image is projected onto the photographic emulsion and the run through the appropriate chemistry to develope the print.

As Mike said, the print is then laminated onto a sheet of acrylic.

To do the printing yourself you could get good used equipment like a Durst Lambda 130, and it shouldn't cost you more than $125,000 USD or so, plus shipping and installation.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2014)

Spam post deleted.

Photographs can be printed directly on acrylic, metal, wood, etc - if UV-cured inks are used.


----------

